# Stockport - Harwich. Best Route Recommendations please?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

We need to get from Stockport to Harwich Starting on a Friday Rush Hour. 

Any route recommendations please?

TM


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Across the A 50 to M1 then down to A14, along A14 to A12 then A120 at Ardleigh crown interchange. Roughly speaking.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

duxdeluxe said:


> Across the A 50 to M1 then down to A14, along A14 to A12 then A120 at Ardleigh crown interchange. Roughly speaking.


Hi,

Joining the A50 where please?

TM


----------



## 1302 (Apr 4, 2006)

we live near you (Poynton) so we get to A50 Macclesfield, Leek, Ashbourne .....
If that helps?
Alison


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

Agree with 1302.

Get to the A50 by going nowhere near the M6.

It is appalling on a Friday.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*like this±*

Like this>?


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

This is a shorter route avoiding Jn 17 of M1 which is often very slow on Friday afternoon.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

You can fall foul of the exit ramp off the M1 to the A14 at peak times, but generally I'd not be too worried about the M6 if you're coming off at J15 and taking the A50.

We often go that way as the Shell garage at Uttoxeter has LPG.

Peter


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

teemyob said:


> duxdeluxe said:
> 
> 
> > Across the A 50 to M1 then down to A14, along A14 to A12 then A120 at Ardleigh crown interchange. Roughly speaking.
> ...


Sorry - missed it completely. Others have answered as well so hope you have enough information to help by now. Cheers and have a good trip.


----------



## thegamwellsmythes (Jul 29, 2008)

My daily commute is on the M6 through Cheshire.

Definately try to avoid it on a Friday afternoon from 5pm to 7pm.

It is nearly always bad in both directions from Warrington to Stoke.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

You might want to try avoiding the A.14 as well - but not so easy.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

thanks,

I think we may have to leave a day earlier.

I don't want to be rushing to get to the Harwhich Ferry and then miss it.

Thanks everyone.

TM


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Good idea.


----------

